
Squarespace 6-hour Outage Root Cause Analysis - aeontech
https://status.squarespace.com/incidents/wsnw7mm8082n
======
alexandrerond
This is quite abstract. It would be nice to have more details about what stack
they are running, what url pattern caused the problem, what code path was
triggered and why did it use so much memory, what response did the clients get
etc.

They don't say this was an attack, but it's not fully clear that it wasn't.
And why did it start happening all of a sudden? So many questions...

